# audio/volumeicon: trying to upgrade.



## rigoletto@ (Apr 7, 2017)

Hello.

I am trying to upgrade audio/volumeicon to the latest version (0.5.1) what is not updated in ports yet.

I changed the the version in the Makefile and it compiled and run, however when I try to access its "Preferences" -> segfault when compiled with debug symbols, and "illegal instructions" when compiled without debug symbols.

I do use ports-mgmt/synth, and it fail at to compile "Phase: check-plist" when using `synth test`.


```
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--  Phase: check-plist
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
====> Checking for pkg-plist issues (check-plist)
===> Parsing plist
===> Checking for items in STAGEDIR missing from pkg-plist
Error: Orphaned: share/locale/de/LC_MESSAGES/volumeicon.mo
Error: Orphaned: share/locale/pl/LC_MESSAGES/volumeicon.mo
===> Checking for items in pkg-plist which are not in STAGEDIR
===> Error: Plist issues found.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /xports/audio/volumeicon
```


----------



## talsamon (Apr 8, 2017)

The pkg-plist error has nothing to do with it. I created a new pkg-plist (with throws no error). It also segfaulted.
I would say, contact the maintainer directly or make a PR.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Apr 8, 2017)

talsamon thanks!

It seem the maintainer is lme@ what (IIRC) is also a moderator in here. I will wait to see if he/she shows up then.


----------



## lme@ (Apr 10, 2017)

The segfaults are why I haven't updated the port, yet.  No clue where they come from...


----------



## rigoletto@ (Apr 10, 2017)

Haha, my bad, a hideous segfault.


----------

